# Natures Menu kitten food



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone  Finally switched Wolfie from Applaws to Natures Menu with no upset stomach or problems and he loves it! I bought a pack of 12 pouches from [email protected] for £6.09 but noticed you can get a 48 multipack of pouches for £17...the only difference is it is adult not kitten. Is there any real difference between the two? Just seems a lot more cost effective to get the huge multipack and save money!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

nattymariax said:


> Hi everyone  Finally switched Wolfie from Applaws to Natures Menu with no upset stomach or problems and he loves it! I bought a pack of 12 pouches from [email protected] for £6.09 but noticed you can get a 48 multipack of pouches for £17...the only difference is it is adult not kitten. Is there any real difference between the two? Just seems a lot more cost effective to get the huge multipack and save money!


There is a minimal difference

Kitten: Chicken min. 71%. Minerals. Various sugars. Protein: 12.0%, Oil: 7.0%, Fibre: 0.2%, Ash: 2.5%, Moisture: 81.0%. Vit.A: 2000 I.U./Kg, Vit.D3: 200 I.U./Kg, e Vit.E (alfatocoferol): 16mg/Kg. Taurin: 300 mg/Kg

Adult chicken and turkey: Chicken min. 43%. Turkey min. 28%. Minerals. Various sugars. Protein: 11.0%, Oil: 6.0%, Fibre: 0.2%, Ash: 2.5%, Moisture: 81.0%. Vit.A: 2000 I.U./Kg, Vit.D3: 200 I.U./Kg, e Vit.E (alfatocoferol): 16mg/Kg. Taurin: 300 mg/Kg

I haven't heard back from NM so not sure whether there are any differences at the mineral level (calcium, phosphorus etc) but at the face of it, the kitten one contains slightly more protein and fat - so perhaps compensate by feeding just a tad more of the adult one.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

NM was the first wet food I moved my boys onto when I got them (from the Whiskers they were used to). They were only about 10 weeks old but I went straight for the adult pouches, never bothered with the kitten version at all. None of the other wet foods I feed even have a kitten version.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

hi , after looking at hobbs wet/dry list of food and doing some research myself.
I have giving Honey a pouch of Natures Menu kitten food to go along with her dry food and she loves it..it is pricey though..only downside 

I have started buying at a Jollys pets wholesale warehouse instead of Pets at home..its saving me abit


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Ohh thanks everyone  Should I be worried about the 'various sugars' in the adult food? 
I've heard people say before that 'kitten' food is just a name put on the front of the product and sold for a higher price when it is really just the same as adult/other cat food!

honeysmummy, is the warehouse an online store?x


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

nattymariax said:


> Ohh thanks everyone  Should I be worried about the 'various sugars' in the adult food?
> I've heard people say before that 'kitten' food is just a name put on the front of the product and sold for a higher price when it is really just the same as adult/other cat food!
> 
> honeysmummy, is the warehouse an online store?x


Will check for you..give me ten....where do you live ?


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi nattymariax...sorry its been a long day ..just noticed you are bristol based like me....:lol:

Just looked on their website...doesnt look like you can order...but the store i go to is on the ring road (Longwell green )

I spelt it wrong originally..its Jollye...i save quite alot on my dry food, catscan hygenic litter as well ...love the guys at my local pets at home..but have to look after the pennies 

xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

nattymariax said:


> Ohh thanks everyone  Should I be worried about the 'various sugars' in the adult food?


It is also in the kitten food. Manufacturers use "sugars" for various purposes, including bumping up the calorie level or to aid in the cooking process and making the food more shiny or a nicer colour. Personally, I think added sugar in cat food is unnecessary. And personally I would avoid it if I could.


----------



## stusawop (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't mean to hi-jack this thread but would like to ask Hobbs'
opinion regarding the " various sugars " I feed my two cats Natures Menu and Tesco Luxury and as I don't have access to many pet shops where I live, I was wondering if you would drop the Natures Menu because of the inclusion of sugar and just stick to Tesco Luxury ( is Tapioca a safer bet than sugar? I do feed a small amount of Meowing Heads " Purr-nickety " dry food. On the Natures Menu website the Q and A section addresses this sugar question by saying it is natural occurring sugar in the food and is minimal but when I phoned them a while back a lady who didn't seem to be well informed generally on their food, told me it was added
Stu


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

stusawop said:


> Don't mean to hi-jack this thread but would like to ask Hobbs'
> opinion regarding the " various sugars " I feed my two cats Natures Menu and Tesco Luxury and as I don't have access to many pet shops where I live, I was wondering if you would drop the Natures Menu because of the inclusion of sugar and just stick to Tesco Luxury ( is Tapioca a safer bet than sugar? I do feed a small amount of Meowing Heads " Purr-nickety " dry food. On the Natures Menu website the Q and A section addresses this sugar question by saying it is natural occurring sugar in the food and is minimal but when I phoned them a while back a lady who didn't seem to be well informed generally on their food, told me it was added
> Stu


I just replied to your PM!

The gist of what I said is that if your access to food is limited, then no, I wouldn't drop it on the basis of the various sugars. I am currently - amongst a wealth of other things - what the level of those various sugars are.

But there may be another good reason why you might not want to rely solely on this food based on its potentially rather poor ca/p ratio. But I am waiting on them to confirm that they have indeed labelled the columns correctly in the spreadsheet that they kindlly sent me.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am watching this thread with interest, having bought a jumbo pack ( oh, ok, 4 ) when PAH had them drastically reduced. 
The 'various sugars' is obviously my first concern, although I too have received the info from manufacturers that these are naturally occurring rather than supplemented. But why are they listed then, eh?
Anyhow....having tested it on Diabetic cat, it does not seem to cause an _obvious_ rise in his BG.
Now the next concern is the ca : phos balance....what is going on there Hobbs?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I am watching this thread with interest, having bought a jumbo pack ( oh, ok, 4 ) when PAH had them drastically reduced.
> The 'various sugars' is obviously my first concern, although I too have received the info from manufacturers that these are naturally occurring rather than supplemented. But why are they listed then, eh?
> Anyhow....having tested it on Diabetic cat, it does not seem to cause an _obvious_ rise in his BG.
> Now the next concern is the ca : phos balance....what is going on there Hobbs?


Well, not heard back re their sugar. Actually not heard back from them about the labelling of their spreadsheet but if it is correct, then that food is skewed towards too much phosphorus.

For example, the chicken and turkey apparently contains 0.24% calcium and 0.29% phosphorus for a 0.8:1 ratio (or 1:1.21), which is one of the more "balanced" one among the NM bunch (the kitten has a ratio of 0.6:1 or 1:1.44). Recommended is a ca/p ratio of about 1.1 or 1.2:1.

Will let you know what they say when they get in touch!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm., maybe I will be adding a little sprinkle of eggshell powder as a garnish on that one. 
Never mind, only 156 pouches left to use up....


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh dear maybe going to have to find another suitable food then? That was all they really had in [email protected] in my price range other than whiskas or felix. Wolfie's poohs seem to be slightly softer today, not too worried but wondering what has caused the change as he has been eating natures menu for a week now with no changes and hasn't eaten anything different recently..:confused1:


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Eric has been having the 48 pack of Nature's Menu as it's great value!

He has adult even though he's only a kitten, there isn't really a difference.

Same with applaws dry which he has. Kitten food costs more for some reason!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I went into [email protected] today and realised that underneath the prices of the food it has a 'cost per day' label underneath. The NM kitten food says something like £1.02 and the adult said £1.27...now I'm confused!! Maybe the kitten food is cheaper then?!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

nattymariax said:


> I went into [email protected] today and realised that underneath the prices of the food it has a 'cost per day' label underneath. The NM kitten food says something like £1.02 and the adult said £1.27...now I'm confused!! Maybe the kitten food is cheaper then?!


A kitten needs fewer pouches according to NM - 1 -2 pouches. An adult needs 3 (on average), hence the difference in price.


----------



## Hagars wife (Mar 4, 2016)

nattymariax said:


> Hi everyone  Finally switched Wolfie from Applaws to Natures Menu with no upset stomach or problems and he loves it! I bought a pack of 12 pouches from [email protected] for £6.09 but noticed you can get a 48 multipack of pouches for £17...the only difference is it is adult not kitten. Is there any real difference between the two? Just seems a lot more cost effective to get the huge multipack and save money!


Hi there , I'm new on this site and I've just noticed that nobody seems to answer anyone,.,?.
My cat likes chicken and I need to know which one will be best ??
Which one did you give wolfie ???
Sherie 
X


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hagars wife said:


> Hi there , I'm new on this site and I've just noticed that nobody seems to answer anyone,.,?


I'm not sure where you're meaning that no one answers questions, but it might have something to do with replying to very old threads? This thread is 5yrs old(!), and given that food recipes and costs do change, the info here is likely out of date too. You'd probably do better to start a new one with your questions


----------



## Hagars wife (Mar 4, 2016)

Torin said:


> I'm not sure where you're meaning that no one answers questions, but it might have something to do with replying to very old threads? This thread is 5yrs old(!), and given that food recipes and costs do change, the info here is likely out of date too. You'd probably do better to start a new one with your questions


Yes, sorry it's me ...I'm not very good on the Internet , I can't even put my question up ..


----------



## Jai23 (Jul 9, 2016)

Please stick to kitten food. There is a difference between cat and kitten food, although it is not really shown on the packets. Kittens develop quickly and are always growing, therefore they need more fat content. They also don't have as many sugars or additives. These differences are subtle but important in ensuring your cat's development and long term digestion health. 

It's more expensive because less is needed with each meal, more care goes into preparation (as kittens are very susceptible to illness and injury) and quite frankly, because companies can get away with it. 

Source: I work at a pet store, have taken pet nutrition training and a close friend of mine is a vet.


----------

